# Britt's



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I have spoken on here before about looking for a Brit but I had some questions... Curious if the same eye,ear,hip check should be certified for them as everyone says is a must on Lab's.... Also although Growing up my family always had Brit's, my dad had his "Instinct theory" that if they were good you took em out and they did good and if not you got rid of them :roll: Any way what is a good training method/book to get on subject ? Also am I looking at paying as much for a good one as you guys pay for Lab's ?


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

There are different theories on most of the questions you asked. Here are a few recommendations I would give. 

Try to find a breeder that has had the dogs Hips checked. If you get to see the parents I also like to look at their teeth and make sure everything is lined up. I also like to find a breeder that will guarantee the health of a pup for at least 2 years against genetic defects (this should include hips). 

To me it is also important that the parents are both hunting dogs. I know pedigree is important but I won't buy a dog with a great pedigree if the parents do not hunt often and are what I consider good at it.

With training you never know what your pup will exactly be like. Do your research to find a breeder that has dogs that fit what you are looking for and then let your kids or wife pick out the one they like best.

Once home it is up to you ti give the pup every chance to succeed. Make training fun for the first year. Get the pup outdoors (in the woods or desert) as much as possible and find wild birds for your dog to learn on.

Don't be afraid to pay a bit more for a better bred dog that comes from respectable breeders. Last piece of advice is to take your time and do your research and get a pup that is what you are hoping for.

My 2 cents


----------

